# Wlan Computer + Handy



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo habe einen WLan Route Netgear blub blub egal...

Aaaalso, er hat folgende Verschlüsselungsmöglichkeiten: 

Keine
           WEP ;           WPA-PSK [TKIP];            WPA2-PSK [AES];            WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]
Zwecks der Sicherheit möchte ich WPA2 haben,wenn ich
WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]
auswähle, so kann mein Laptop sich per Wlan mit dem Routerverbinden, aber mein Handy nicht.

Wähle ich 
WPA2-PSK [AES]
so kann ich mich per Handy mit dem Router verbinden, mein Laptop aber nicht...Meine Rechner kommen natürlich Kabelgebunden immer an den Router aber wie kann ich Handy & Laptop gleichzeitig betreiben ? 

lg

tobi


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2009)

Du solltest Dein Equipment mal näher beschreiben ...

bei Win XP kann es erforderlich sein, dass Du da noch einen Patch (KB... weiss nicht mehr) brauchst ...


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Laptop: Betriebssystem WinXP Professional SP2

Handy(Smartphone): Windows Mobile 6.0 HTC S710

Ziel: Wake on Lan signal per Wlan über mein Handy senden


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2009)

für xp-sp2 + wpa2 brauchst Du
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4d-e7c1-48d6-95ee-1459234f4483&displaylang=de

bei SP3 ist es - glaube ich - bereits enthalten ...


----------



## sue port (20 Januar 2009)

zum einen, siehe hier:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> für xp-sp2 + wpa2 brauchst Du
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4d-e7c1-48d6-95ee-1459234f4483&displaylang=de


zum anderen, check mal die einstellungen deines routers, das du mehr als einen teilnehmer im wlan zulässt.

greetinx

sue


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe,

@Perfektionist

Habe das Patch installiert, keine Besserung

@sue

Ja, es dürfen sich max.10 Teilnehmer per Wlan verbinden und ich habe die MAC Adressenfilterung deaktiviert da sie eh nutzlos ist


----------



## SICHEL (21 Januar 2009)

funktioniert es denn bei völlig deaktivierter sicherheit?


----------



## sue port (21 Januar 2009)

hast du es schon mal bei einem kumpel mit deinem Notebook in seinem wlan probiert, oder andersrum er mit seinem notebook bei dir?


----------



## thomass5 (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
was ist es den für ne Laptophardware?
Gib mal als WPA2 Passwort nur eine 1 ein und nichts komplexes zum Test.
Thomas


----------

